

What Happens When Media Get It Wrong? - jerryji
http://www.centernetworks.com/bloggers-journalists-wrong

======
cperciva
_What happens when medias get it wrong?_

The word "media" is already a plural. You mean "when the media gets it wrong".

~~~
jerryji
Thanks very much for the correction, unfortunately the submission title can't
be edited (hopefully I'm not wrong again on this...)

